# Disque dur Time Machine/PC



## bettaebi (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir Tout le monde,

J'ai le plaisir de poster aujourd'hui mon premier sujet dans ce magnifique forum qui m'a toujours aidé et je vous en remercie.

J'ai un disque dur externe que je souhaite utiliser avec mon mac mais aussi avec mon pc, j'ai trouvé le système de fichier compatible avec les deux et ça marche parfaitement. Toutefois je n'arrive pas a faire une sauvegarde pour mon mac avec ce disque dur vu qu'au démarrage de la sauvegarde l'OS me prévient qu'il va formater le disque avec système de fichier compatible qu'avec mac je suppose.

Je vous remercie de me dire s'il y a une éventuelle solution pour cela.


----------



## storme (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Time machine exige un DD ou une partition qui lui sont propre, et sur laquelle tu ne peut rien mettre d'autres.

Si tu veut quant même partager se DDE avec ton PC, il faut que tu fasse 2 partitions différentes.

Une pour time machine, une pour partager avec ton PC.

Mais niveau sécurité, un disque de sauvegarde ne devrait être utilisé qu'a cette usage


----------



## bettaebi (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse Storme, 

Pouviez vous me dire comment je peux partager mon disque dur, est-il possible de le faire avec le mac (c'est mon premier mac je l'ai depuis une semaine c'est pour ça je ne le maitrise pas beaucoup) sinon il y a un autre moyen sur PC ?

Merci encore


----------



## storme (16 Janvier 2012)

Avec utilitaire de disque sur le Mac, vous crée 2 partitions, une au format mac os étendue (pour time machine), une 2em suivant le format que vous connaissais déjà pour partager vos données entre Mac et PC.

Attention, a la taille de la partition pour time machine, au minimum 1,5 fois celle du disque système du Mac.

Un peut de lecture ne peut faire de mal 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html


----------



## bettaebi (16 Janvier 2012)

-----Attention, a la taille de la partition pour time machine, au minimum 1,5 fois celle du disque système du Mac.-----

Si j'ai bien compris la taille de mon MacBook pro est de 500GO donc la partition doit être 750 GO ?

En tout cas j'ai fait la partition comme vous me l'avez dit ja' mis 300GO seulement pour la sauvegarder vu que j'ai que 250GO utilisé et je suis entrain de faire la sauvegarde ça marche bien.

Est-elle juste ma manière de procéder ?


----------



## storme (16 Janvier 2012)

250 Go de données a sauvegarder sur une partition time machine de 300 Go, cela ne laisse pas beaucoup de place pour le futur, et surtout time machine ne pourra, faute de place, conserver beaucoup d'historique.

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html

Prévoyez plutôt un disque dédié et de grande taille. Plus la taille est  conséquente, plus vous pourrez remonter loin dans le temps. Time Machine  va d'abord recopier la totalité du disque (sauf si vous lui demandez  d'exclure certaines parties), puis il effectuera toutes les heures une  sauvegarde. Quand il sera à court d'espace, il effacera la sauvegarde la  plus ancienne (mais vous prévient avant).

Par contre, le sujet n'a plus grand chose a faire dans cette section du forum


----------



## bettaebi (16 Janvier 2012)

Je vous remercie encore énormément pour votre aide Storme.

En tout cas je voulais me rassurer que la sauvegarde est bien faite pour le moment en attendant que j'achète un nouveau disque dur dédié à la sauvegarde, car j'ai besoin d'installer windows sur mon mac urgeant et pour cela il faut faire une sauvegarde avant.

Désolé si le sujet est mal placé, je suis nouveau sur le forum et le monde de mac et je m'y habitue gentiment.

Excellente soirée.


----------



## storme (16 Janvier 2012)

De rien, le savoir ne vaut que s'il est partagé 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2012)

*STOP !*

Il n'est pas possible d'utiliser pour Time Machine un disque qui doit être partagé entre Mac et PC !

Pour fonctionner avec Time Machine, le schéma de table de partition du disque doit être "Tableau de partition GUID, l'utilisation d'un tel disque sous Windows provoquera à plus ou moins court terme la destruction de la table des partitions du disque.

Par ailleurs, le principe étant qu'on ne prend pas une précaution au moyen d'une solution à risque, un disque de sauvegarde, *on ne fait rien d'autre avec !*


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2012)

On ne peut qu'approuver : un disque de sauvegarde est un disque de sauvegarde POINT BARRE et pour Time Machine, le coefficient de 1,5 est le MINIMUM requis si on veut vraiment faire de la sauvegarde en conservant un historique  :hein:


----------



## JediMac (27 Avril 2018)

storme a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Time machine exige un DD ou une partition qui lui sont propre, et sur laquelle tu ne peut rien mettre d'autres.


Bonjour,
Mon cas est légèrement différent. Je souhaiterai utiliser 1 DD externe connecté en USB sur un Mac pour sauvegarder ce Mac et un autre. J'ai fait la sauvegarde du 1er Mac et je pensais qu'en partageant le DD je pourrai le choisir comme disque de sauvegarde depuis le 2ème Mac, mais il n'est pas listé dans TM, même en le montant avant.
Est-ce parce qu'il aurait fallu que je le partitionne avant ? Une partition pour chaque Mac ?

Merci

Précision : les 2 Macs tournent avec 10.13.


----------



## JediMac (30 Avril 2018)

Personne ne sait ?
Je vais donc tenter et on verra.


----------

